# Struts: Validierung mit mask



## Samson_Miller (23. Nov 2007)

Ich möchte in Struts mittels der Validation.xml die Benutzereingaben beim Login überprüfen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich den Eintrag von <var-value> bei <mask> gestallten kann. Jetzt hätte ich gerne eine Anleitung wie ich das machen kann. Was muss ich z.B. da eingeben um zu verlangen, das der Benutzername mit einem bestimmten Buchstaben beginnen muss und danach nur noch genau sieben zahlen folgen dürfen?


----------



## Samson_Miller (23. Nov 2007)

Hat sich erledigt, ich habe da was schönes gefunden.


----------



## ms (23. Nov 2007)

Was denn?

ms


----------

